# ODBC Microsoft Access Driver Login failed



## Dehwa

A user is having problems logging onto his DIMS MS Access Database and gets the above message i.e. '*ODBC Microsoft Access Driver Login failed. Disk or Network Error.*' What could be the source and solution for this problem? 

All contributions appreciated. Thanx.:wink:

Dehwa


----------



## johnhook

Dehwa

ODBC is "Open DataBase Connectivity" - a database programming interface from Microsoft that provides a common language for Windows applications to access databases on a network. ODBC is made up of the function calls programmers write into their applications and the ODBC drivers themselves.

If your using an ODBC driver source you need to re-configure the ODBC Data Source link. You can check this and configure it in using the "Data Sources (ODBC)" tool found in the Windows Control Panel Menu:

'Control Panel ->Administrative Tools->Data Sources (ODBC)'

ODBC Drivers can be set for the User Machine, System, or a File source. It can also be defined in a VB Script. You will have to find where the ODBC path is defined and correct the path there.

- John


----------

